# Gas/electric bike kits?



## Searching (11 Sep 2011)

I did a quick search but don't have much time. My question is. I would like to build onto my mongoose xr 200 an electric motor, battery pack, power control lever, and small generator (weed eater side motor). I would like a top speed around 45-50 mph. Not under 40. The bike will be used in rain, snow, mud, and clear weather to get from place to place on and off road.

I would like 100+ mpg I want to go electric so i'm not going deaf each time i'm riding and if i'm in the woods I don't like the noise.

Any idea where I could look for information on this or anything.


----------



## rowan 46 (11 Sep 2011)

http://www.electric-bikes.com/bikes/kits.html
my guess is though you are looking at some pretty high end motors and batteries and very extensive engineering job. Most of the fast vehicles or endurance vehicles are put together by university or industrial research teams with a fair bit of money behind them. At that sort of speed it becomes a motor vehicle rather than a motorised bike 15mph max is the legal limit for a motorised bicycle on british roads after that it is reclassified and I think there are eu limits on power outputs of the motor. welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## rowan 46 (11 Sep 2011)

Forgot to add you can have an off road button that will take the bike to 25 miles an hour but it is an offence to use it on the road. If you want to ride it faster than that you have to use pedal power. this of course is if you want it to remain legal as a motorised bicycle. As i said after this speed it legally stops being a motorised bike and becomes a motor vehicle which will then require some sort of roadworthiness certificate, insurance and a drivers license. Indicators etc


----------



## Norm (11 Sep 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> Forgot to add you can have an off road button that will take the bike to 25 miles an hour but it is an offence to use it on the road.


 In this country. What Searching didn't say (on this thread) that he is from New England.


----------



## rowan 46 (12 Sep 2011)

Norm said:


> In this country. What Searching didn't say (on this thread) that he is from New England.



B******* and I was so pleased with myself that I knew something useful to someone oh well back to the inane comments


----------



## Norm (12 Sep 2011)

I was thinking along the same lines as you and was about to post when I saw that Searching had put something in the welcome thread. 

Inane comments are good... I hope.


----------



## rowan 46 (12 Sep 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_bicycle_laws
Theres a conpany in the usa called optibike as far as i know they do the most powerful commercially available powered bicycles in the world one or 2 of their motors may be able to do the job kahlkoff also do a fairly powerful engine which they sell direct to the public


----------



## Tyke (12 Sep 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> B******* and I was so pleased with myself that I knew something useful to someone oh well back to the inane comments



It was useful to me, I don't want one but I'm made up that I ride faster than the legal limit for a bike with a motor.


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Sep 2011)

When I was in Australia I saw an awful lot of bikes converted to mopeds, this is one company that sells the kits:

http://www.zbox.com.au/


----------



## Searching (12 Sep 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I checked out the links other then the one for British bike laws.

Federal Speed limit for electric bikes is 20 MPH. We don't expect law enforcement in most cities to have a problem with 23 MPH nor with some increased power. Most cities support green transportation. Some states allow electric bikes to go 30 MPH.

optibike I could build the bike for less then there bike cost. The www.electric-bikes.com hub motors are what I want. I didn't see any motors that go over 40 mph which is a disappointment.

I'm thinking as I use the bike off road I'll put hub motors in both wheels. For the charging system I'll use a 10-15 amp generator which is a max of 180 watt = 0.241 HP so a 1 HP motor turning a small coil like what is on my tractor will charge the system. Keep in mind this should work because most of the time your not on a full draw of the 5,760 watt between the front and read tires at the same time. And if it did run out of power then i just let the motor charge it up and I'll peddle. I would control the front and read drive the same as I do the braking (If i were to go that way) If i do not add a solar cell then I'll put and AC adapter on it for charging too.

My guess is that for a 2 wheel drive set up I would be running around it would be around $6150 that is the cost for a complete front and read end drive system with controls and batteries. basically two systems and the motor with a 15 amp stator.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Searching (12 Sep 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> When I was in Australia I saw an awful lot of bikes converted to mopeds, this is one company that sells the kits:
> 
> http://www.zbox.com.au/



I looked intot his however this system will not fit on a mongoose xr 200


----------



## pshore (12 Sep 2011)

Searching said:


> I want to go electric so i'm not going deaf each time i'm riding and if i'm in the woods I don't like the noise.



To be brutally honest, after reading your requirements and seeing you are on a budget of $6150, your problems are solved with a motorbike and a set of ear plugs.

... or am I missing something ?


----------



## Night Train (12 Sep 2011)

You may want to try a different forum.

www.diyelectriccar.com has a bikes forum and a lot of experience in converting bikes, as well as cars, to electric.
I am admin over there (under a differnet user name) and it is a very helpful and active place.


----------



## Searching (13 Sep 2011)

pshore said:


> To be brutally honest, after reading your requirements and seeing you are on a budget of $6150, your problems are solved with a motorbike and a set of ear plugs.
> 
> ... or am I missing something ?



I want pedal power and control of the drive and brake of each wheel on it's own. I don't want ear plugs I want to be able to hear the wind or anything else clearly. Thats important to me. When the power gets low then i can just switch on the motor to recharge or switch it on when going at high speed.

The cost is mostly in having 2 motors two controlers and so on. But after rethinking it I could go with a 3 point switch that lets me go front, both, rear drive and then just one controler... may not be a good idea tho with all the current that would be run over it. I very much like the idea of independent front and rear drive and braking.


----------



## Searching (13 Sep 2011)

Night Train said:


> You may want to try a different forum.
> 
> www.diyelectriccar.com has a bikes forum and a lot of experience in converting bikes, as well as cars, to electric.
> I am admin over there (under a differnet user name) and it is a very helpful and active place.



Right now I'm in "idea search mode" for an comfortable everyday go to work hummer of a pedal bike, But with the fuel economy of a hybrid.

I'll look into that site shortly after finishing my reply. I have a fairly good idea exsactly what I want I'm searching now for the best way to get it. (nothing to do with my username)


----------

